# Kreedz Climbing Mod



## FragGyver (15. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Buffies,

für alle Interessierten und Freunde des Hüpfsports, lege ich hiermit den am 21.12.12 erscheinenden Halflife 2 Mod "Kreedz-Climbing" ans Herz.

Webseite www.kzmod.com

Man kann ausserdem unserem geliebten executive Producer bei den letzten Arbeiten live in diesen Stream http://de.twitch.tv/kreedzclimbing/ über die Schulter schauen.




Cheers


----------



## stefanru (20. Dezember 2012)

warum nicht ^^nette idee weiter so


----------

